# Favorite Designers?



## rinse (Jan 10, 2002)

Who do you like in the design world... it oculd be people, companies, movements... anything...

Some of my favorites:
1. Philippe Starck (is there anything this guy can't do?)
2. Russian constructivism (bold colors and great use of space)
3. www.volumeone.com (seasonal contemporary webdesign)
4. Donwood and chocolate (Radiohead's designers)
5. Raygun / David carson (Typography's death and rebirth)


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 10, 2002)

The UK's tomato does some really hot design work, I'm also a personal fan of n28design.


----------



## Mindy (Jan 10, 2002)

My favorite design group is Indicia Design, founded by Ryan Hembree.
http://www.indiciadesign.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 10, 2002)

The ancient greeks 
They rocked


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Jan 11, 2002)

David Carson's design is awesome!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 11, 2002)

THOMAS BRODAHL

Mike Cina

Mike Young


----------



## symphonix (Jan 11, 2002)

Just a couple to add:
- The Designers' Republic (the guys behind WipeOut's artwork)
- Alessi (Industrial designers)


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

Craig Mullins isn't so much a designer (his website has always been sorta bland) as he is an amazing GODLIKE digital painter.  His most recent works include matte painting for CG integration in the Final Fantasy movie, and for those with that DVD he was the kinda' tweaky European dude in one of the interviews for production.

http://www.goodbrush.com/


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

Craig?  he did a bunch of stuff for Bungie Software  right?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

yes... the D's R has some really great work... they were way ahead of their time.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeh Craig did most if not all the splashes for the Marathon games, perhaps some work for Myth to, dunno...


----------



## evildan (Feb 13, 2002)

Here's a few more for the list...

- Klaus Voormann
- 2Advanced (http://www.2advanced.com)
- Kioken, of course (http://www.kioken.com)
- Ogilvy, their works speaks for itself (http://www.ogilvy.com)

That's off the top of my head... have to hunt down a few more bookmarks before I can add some more... who am I missing?


----------



## primalman (Feb 27, 2002)

Art Chantry
Cahan and Assoc.
Cedomir Kostovic
Hatch Show Print


----------

